# Spooling Up A Penn 114 HLW 6/0 Wide



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Just got me a Penn 114 hlw for a 30 - 80 #line 6'6" boat rod with 2 roller guides on it (first and tip). I want to use this set up for surf sharking and yakking out big baits, how do y'all experienced surf sharkers recomend I spool this sucker up?


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

ive got my 6wide filled with about 650 yards of 50lb big game and somewhere around a 50 yard 80lb topshot . Im fixing to respool though and i am thinking about going with 300 yards of power pro...then topping the rest off with 50lb big game and a 80lb shock leader. Hopefully this will increase my line capacity to somewhere around 900yards. I have to say though you cant go wrong with just filling that sucker up with 50lb line.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree with animal. I myself have 50# spooled and a top shot (100-150 yrds) of 80. Anyway you go spool it tight.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I have one as well and I agree with both of these guys. 50# big game with a TS of 80#. I have my reel on a 8 foot ugly stick 40-80 class very heavy action, I just like that extra length to keep the line up off the sand bar,


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. If I want to extend its capacity though what # of Power Pro should I go with before the 50# mono and 80# topshot? 80?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> Thanks for the info guys. If I want to extend its capacity though what # of Power Pro should I go with before the 50# mono and 80# topshot? 80?


My rule of thumb is at least 20# heavier PP than the mono topshot. For a reel loaded with 50# mono that means 80# PP, because they don't make 70# PP that I know of. That way, if you hook a train and break it off, you save the more expensive PP and loose just the mono.

Some brands of mono (like big game) actually test out much heavier than they are marked. Tournament grade line will break below what its marked.


----------

